# UV Sterilizer Filter?



## evan4218 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was pondering on getting a UV Sterilizer filter to replace my secondary filter (HOB) and also up the model of canister filter I am using. I have found little in reviews or comments from people who have used them so I am hesitant.

Any one here using one? Would it benefit my Oscar tank at all?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

i have a uv sterilization light in line with my eheim canister.... actually have 2 in line.. one on my tropical tank and one on my goldfish tank.. i bought them both on ebay.. one works one doesnt... i actually have turned the one that works off since i have plecos and other algae grazing fish in there... in my opinion its a huge waste of time and money unless you have a real severe algae problem... allthough you can probly find one on ebay for around $50 or so


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

UV filter IMO isn't needed. If you use them replace the bulb at least once a year or else it wont work anymore. These don't really do anything toward the algae that stick to the glass. I never had a problem with floating algae so never need one. Just keep up with your water changes.


----------



## Linz (Mar 21, 2011)

Had one and took it out of 75, shortly after I ran it (tried 3 different times) I had fish die. It did a great job of killing the algae, but really riled up the fish and hurt them. Not sure if anyone else had had similar problems or not.


----------



## Goontar (Jun 13, 2009)

This is one of those things that you should only get if you need it. Free floating alge or problems with ick, things like that that. I have a 18w turbo twist on my 120 and it keeps the water crystal clear even though there are three windows in the same room.


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

I have one of the canister filters with a uv light inside. It took about a week to clear up green water in my 220 gal tank. So they work doesn't seem to bother the fish. I am happy with the purchase. So all I can say is if you want another canister and have a reason for uv light then why not?


----------

